# Howdy from Belton, TX!



## Morgan B. Cook (May 2, 2012)

Was raised almost about a little over a year ago now and was elected and installed as J.D. soon afterwards in my home lodge, Mineola Masonic Lodge #502 in Mineola, Texas. Unfortunately, I was soon after laid off and then found a job down in Belton. Hope to gain further light here!


----------



## dreamshop357 (May 2, 2012)

Welcome Morgan!  Glad u could find work


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 3, 2012)

Welcome Brother! I think you will find yourself in a group of wonderful Brethren here


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (May 3, 2012)

Brother,
Belton Masonic Lodge #166 meets on the second THursday of each month, 7:30  p.m. with a meal at 6:30 p.m. Address is 106 East 2nd St. in Belton. Just a couple blocks north of the Courthouse.

King Solomon 1427 meets at the Temple Masonic Center, 16 E. Center St. in Temple Texas on the second and fourth Monday of each month, 7:30 p.m. with meal at 6:30 p.m.

Knob Creek meets at the Temple Masonic Center, 16 E. Center St. in Temple Texas on the first Monday of each month, 7:30 p.m. with meal at 6:30 p.m.

Appendant bodies meet there as well. Schedules are on the door!

Killeen Masonic Lodge 1125 meets on the first and third Monday of each month at 716 North Fourth St. in Killeen, 7:30 p.m. with meals at 6:30 p.m. Appendant bodies meet on the other nights of the week.... Lot of Masonic work going on there.

Zerne Lodge 615 meets on the first Tuesday of each month, 7:30 p.m. at 110 South Austin St. in Holland, Texas. They gather at a local restaurant for dinner informally before the meeting. 

Salado Masonic Lodge #296, my home lodge, meets at 7:30 p.m. on the Monday on or before the full moon. We are getting together this Saturday morning (May 5, 2012) at 8:30 a.m. for a Dutch treat breakfast at the Salado Stagecoach Inn Coffee Shop, just off Main St. in Salado. The Lodge is located at 95 Church St. in Salado, a block off Main St. 

All these lodges are within a half hour drive from Belton.

Tim Fleischer
DDGM District #48 (Bell County)


----------



## Morgan B. Cook (May 3, 2012)

Thanks. I have attended the Belton Lodge once back in August when I moved here. I work at a local funeral home here in Belton. I am looking forward to visiting the Salado Lodge. I will see about the breakfast on Saturday, (I am supposed to go down to Austin with a few friends). Thank you for the info and invite!

EDIT: I found this site on www.reddit.com/r/freemasonry


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 5, 2012)

Welcome to the Boards!!


----------

